# Sunday fun day.



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Had an awesome Sunday today.. Got two blocks once of which paid slightly more than the $72 and had a grand total of 27 packages and 48 miles driven between the 2 blocks and less than an hour and a half of total time delivering. First block had only 6 very large packages (which filled my whole car) all in the same area. I'm starting to be very fond of the weekend blocks.. So much less of a hassle when you don't have to deal with traffic.


----------

